# Milk for macchiato



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I have recently been enjoying some of Monmouth's Espresso blend despite it being a little darker than my usual choices.

It is particularly suitable for milk drinks, and has got the thumbs up from the missus in her flat white.

My preference has been as a macchiato, which works well when I am making both drinks as I save a bit of milk from the flattie to use in mine.

My question is this: if I am just making a macchiato, is there a good way of foaming the very small amount of milk required? The Sage DB doesn't have the most brutal steam power out there (a good thing in my opinion) but even that is enough to turn the milk into washing up liquid bubbles.

Any tips from the experts?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You can get very small milk jugs, not sure of the exact size but they look around half the size or even smaller than something like a regular 350ml. Seen them advertised in the for sale action in the past with mention that they are suitable for steaming milk for a macchiato.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

amazon sell a few 150ml milk throthing jugs. No idea on the quality of them though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't imagine trying to steam milk for one espresso macchiato, that's like a tablespoon! I suspect nicking a bit of microfoam from the remainder of the milk is about the only way. However small the jug, there would not be enough milk to swirl (in my non-expert opinion!)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I use a small 150ml Buchan earthenware "belly" jug, with about 50 ml milk. Makes enough for two macchiatos.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

As mentioned in post #3 there's a couple of marketplace sellers on Amazon offering 150ml milk pitchers for around £3.16 to £3.21 delivered.

Might try one myself after making my first ever macchiato.


----------

